# Questa Monti l'ha pensata male..



## lothar57 (11 Maggio 2012)

ragazzi non ci credevo..ma e'successo..in azienda riceviamo lettera Rai..chiede €136,67 in pratica perche'secondo loro,potremmo usare pc per vedere tv....sembra finta..ma e'vera!!!!!!
Pura follia..e la tassa sul grano a quando???


----------



## Simy (11 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzi non ci credevo..ma e'successo..in azienda riceviamo lettera Rai..chiede €136,67 in pratica perche'secondo loro,potremmo usare pc per vedere tv....sembra finta..ma e'vera!!!!!!
> Pura follia..e la tassa sul grano a quando???



l'avevano detto che avrebbero fatto pagare il canone anche alle aziende


----------



## lothar57 (11 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> l'avevano detto che avrebbero fatto pagare il canone anche alle aziende


lo so'..Assoindustria..Concommercio..etc..dissero..scordatevelo...non la paghiamo..nessuno lo fara'..e l'ora che il nonno torni a casa...cosi'ha piu'tempo per ascoltare lemesse


----------



## lunaiena (11 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzi non ci credevo..ma e'successo..in azienda riceviamo lettera Rai..chiede €136,67 in pratica perche'secondo loro,potremmo usare pc per vedere tv....sembra finta..ma e'vera!!!!!!
> Pura follia..e la tassa sul grano a quando???


Speriamo non arrivi anche quella sui cani come beni di lusso....
Se no con il casso che la pago ....


----------



## Ultimo (11 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Speriamo non arrivi anche quella sui cani come beni di lusso....
> Se no con il casso che la pago ....


Ah ! non c'è ?


----------



## geko (11 Maggio 2012)

Speriamo non mettano anche quella sui liocorni se no come faccio? :condom:


----------



## Minerva (11 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzi non ci credevo..ma e'successo..in azienda riceviamo lettera Rai..chiede €136,67 in pratica perche'secondo loro,potremmo usare pc per vedere tv....sembra finta..ma e'vera!!!!!!
> Pura follia..e la tassa sul grano a quando???


idem.l'ho spedita subito al mittente scrivendo che non intendo pagare


----------



## Ewy (11 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzi non ci credevo..ma e'successo..in azienda riceviamo lettera Rai..chiede €136,67 in pratica perche'secondo loro,potremmo usare pc per vedere tv....sembra finta..ma e'vera!!!!!!
> Pura follia..e la tassa sul grano a quando???


Caro amico non mi stupisco...attendo l'IMU sulla cuccia del cane ... e quella sull'amante...Povera Italia


----------



## lothar57 (11 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> idem.l'ho spedita subito al mittente scrivendo che non intendo pagare


scusa Minerva..ma tu l'hai avuta come privato o come societa??perche'se la mandano anche  ai privati..davvero scoppia caos..hai visto oggi??bombe contro equitalia....ah non ti ho detto
a casa arrivata RR minacciosa Comune BO...vorrebbe pagassimo tassa immondizia per casa da una vita locata..e che ovviamente ha sempre pagato l'inquilino...loro tirano la corda..ma la gente si scoccia e se''sbarella''fa bene


----------



## Minerva (11 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusa Minerva..ma tu l'hai avuta come privato o come societa??perche'se la mandano anche ai privati..davvero scoppia caos..hai visto oggi??bombe contro equitalia....ah non ti ho detto
> a casa arrivata RR minacciosa Comune BO...vorrebbe pagassimo tassa immondizia per casa da una vita locata..e che ovviamente ha sempre pagato l'inquilino...loro tirano la corda..ma la gente si scoccia e se''sbarella''fa bene


società


----------



## lothar57 (11 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> società



ho personalmente scritto a biro rossa sulla cartolina che torna a loro...il pc lo usiamo per lavorare non per vedere la tv..gia'dato..


----------



## Minerva (11 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ho personalmente scritto a biro rossa sulla cartolina che torna a loro...*il pc lo usiamo per lavorare non per vedere la tv..*gia'dato..


uguale!:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> uguale!:mrgreen:


brava Minerva...vedi che concordiamo su qualcosa..ti offro un prosecco virtuale..e bevo alla tua!!:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusa Minerva..ma tu l'hai avuta come privato o come societa??perche'se la mandano anche  ai privati..davvero scoppia caos..hai visto oggi??bombe contro equitalia....ah non ti ho detto
> a casa arrivata RR minacciosa Comune BO...vorrebbe pagassimo tassa immondizia per casa da una vita locata..e che ovviamente ha sempre pagato l'inquilino...loro tirano la corda..ma la gente si scoccia e se''sbarella''fa bene


Se leggi attentamente l'apocalisse...c'è citata pure Equitalia:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Le sette piaghe d'Egitto furono niente al confronto...

Lothar pentiti e cambia vita che la fine è vicina...
Preparati che il sesto Angelo ci ha evocati...dobbiamo presentarci...io, te, Geko...per suonare la trombaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Flavia (11 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Speriamo non arrivi anche quella sui cani come beni di lusso....
> Se no con il casso che la pago ....


non fornire nuove idee, questi vogliono far cassa su tutto e tutti


----------



## lothar57 (12 Maggio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non fornire nuove idee, questi vogliono far cassa su tutto e tutti


cara Flavia sarebbero stati piu'onesti a dire..tassa una tantum sulle partita iva di €140...mi sarebbe stato bene..ma dire che in base al Regio Decreto del 1938(sic...)dobbiamo pagare per il pc,come fosse tv....e'assurdo.Comunque non la pagheremo...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzi non ci credevo..ma e'successo..in azienda riceviamo lettera Rai..chiede €136,67 in pratica perche'secondo loro,potremmo usare pc per vedere tv....sembra finta..ma e'vera!!!!!!
> Pura follia..e la tassa sul grano a quando???


non credo che la legge sia passata

e comunque se così fosse, disfiderò. perché troverò il modo per dimostrare che sia anticostituzionale e a quel punto loro si possono incularsi da soli. grazie alla PEC non possono più ignorare le disfide e li metto in condizioni di non poter rispondere entro i termini legali (60 gg)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ho personalmente scritto a *biro rossa *sulla cartolina che torna a loro...il pc lo usiamo per lavorare non per vedere la tv..gia'dato..


perfido ... alcuni fotocopiatrici non vedono bene il rosso e quindi devono trascrivere


----------



## lothar57 (15 Maggio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> perfido ... alcuni fotocopiatrici non vedono bene il rosso e quindi devono trascrivere


Ciao Boss,strano tu non l'abbia ricevuta....se ne vuoi sapere di piu'dammi un numero di fax e te la mando,ciao


----------



## ToyGirl (8 Giugno 2012)

'Sto pezzo di merda di Monti. Almeno facesse pagare le tasse a chi non lo fa da sempre...

Invece NO! Rompe le palle ai soliti... e i grandi evasori continuano a non pagare.


----------

